# Cleaning...



## phunni (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a mechanical chronograph CWC watch with date. I wondered what the best method was for cleaning the watch. Initially, I had just been thinking about how to clean any marks off the face of the watch, but having searched on the forum I've seen a number of posts about washing NATO straps and wondered why this was an issue (I would have just put it in the washing machine...)

So - any tips on the best methods of cleaning the variou bits of my watch would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you mean 'making good' abrasions on the watch or just cleaning off gunge?


----------



## phunni (Aug 4, 2005)

both really







My immediate concern is removing some marks on the glass that I think are just "gunge", but if there is a relatively easy way to clean abrasions then that would be helpful...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If the 'glass' is plastic (acrylic) then a product called Polywatch is superb for getting out surface scratches, ( people use brasso or toothpaste or other abrasives but I like Polywatch, just a little smear on a clean cloth and then rub in small circular movements Roy stocks it







) as for gunge then a wipe over with a very slighty moist cloth should do it, if the metal case is scratched then I would take it to a watch repairer to polish properly, if the surface has a brushed finish then it needs to be carefully done...If its a glass glass and its scratched then there are people who can polish it ( not a DIY job) or why not find out how much a replacement glass would be? Might not be as expensive as you think..


----------



## phunni (Aug 4, 2005)

How do I know what kind of glass it is? Also what are the issues with just sticking the strap in the washing machine?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Washing machine or dishwasher should be fine for the strap









Its hard to say how to tell which kind of glass it is..I can kind of just 'tell'...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The easiest way to tell if the glass is plastic IMO is to tap it against your top front teeth, you'll feel if it's glass or not.

The strap issue is to do with the bonding glue, too hot a wash can cause them to part. If your nato is stiched it wont be a problem, but I find the easiest way is to just rub the strap over with ordinary liquid soap or washing up liquid whilst your washing your hands and then rinse.

I've had good results cleaning with a toothbrush and toothpaste and polishing with brasso. Be very careful about water ingress though when rinsing off. CWC's don't have the best water resistance rating.

CLICK HERE


----------

